
Zero Downtime upgrades of TCP servers in Go - craigkerstiens
http://blog.nella.org/?p=879
======
stock_toaster
Very nice real world example of anonymous field declaration in struct types in
the code[1].

[1]: [http://code.google.com/p/jra-
go/source/browse/cmd/upgradable...](http://code.google.com/p/jra-
go/source/browse/cmd/upgradable/upgradable.go)

